
Private micro-networks could be the future of social media - elorant
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615094/why-private-micro-networks-could-be-the-future-of-how-we-connect/
======
a3n
I hope this kind of thing succeeds.

I've been using email for this kind of thing for years. It's zero setup.
Correspondents can reply to all, or just the sender. Works great for text,
pictures and threading.

A friend formalized this decades ago, having set up a relay (?)/forwarder (?)
thing, so that you correspond with the group address.

I pay for email (fastmail). Although cocoon sounds great, i suspect that
investor pressure for any _new_ app/service will inevitably see personal data
as money left on the table.

There is also the problem of having your data sitting somewhere that you can't
retrieve/delete it from that 3rd party when the service dies or turns evil.

But sincerely, good luck. May the least evil services win.

